# SSH: where is my RSA key?



## suzerain (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi there.

I have encountered a web host that is requiring me to store MY RSA key on their server in order to log in via SSH.

How do I generate this?  Where is it stored on OS X?


----------



## scruffy (Feb 2, 2005)

the command is ssh-keygen.  Read over the manpage, that ought to cover what you need to know.

To login with the key you've generate, you'll need to add an extra option to your ssh calls:

ssh -i <your-ssh-private-key-file> you@remote.host


----------



## legacyb4 (Feb 4, 2005)

Typically, your private (id_rsa) and public (id_rsa.pub) keys will be stored under ~/.ssh

From what you wrote, my assumption is that you will have to copy your id_rsa.pub key to their server as password authentication over SSH is not allowed.

Did they provide you with instructions how to get the key onto their server?

Cheers.


----------

